# Reloading techniques/processes



## 1911 (Aug 23, 2006)

I recently got back into the reloading hobby and am wondering what new products are available for resizing etc, and what are the techniques you guys use when reloading such as case preperation, lubing/sizing, cleaning, etc. etc. Seems like all hobbies new products come and go over the years, just wanted to shorten my new learning curve. Thanks.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't think that case prep has changed a whole lot but those new electronic powder dispensers sure make things easier on a single stage kind of guy. My buddy has one and after useing it once, I'm saveing up for mine.


----------



## Bubba w/a 45/70 (Jul 31, 2006)

For me, the difference comes in what kind of cases you are going to reload for: bottlenecked, straightwalled rifle, or pistol.

The pistol is normally the easiest in the prep area, as some tumbling to clean them and then starting the loading process with carbide dies. Under normal situations, lube is not required then.

Bottlenecked cartridges require lube to resized them, and I've found that the spray-on type of lubes don't work as well for me on them as a good old lube pad and RCBS case lub.

The straight walled rifle cases are a bit more forgiving in the lube department for me. I can get by using spray on lubes, I just spray it onto a luve pad an dstill roll the cases in it.

First, before you get too far into buying a bunch of equipment, buy a couple of reloading manuals: Lee, Hornady, Lyman...whatever....and read them a couple of times. I do mean to read the reloading sections. There will be some very good info there. These manuals are worth the cost of admission many times over.

Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

My 2 best tools right now for speeding up my process is my RCBS electronic scale and despencer and my RCBS case prep station everthing thing is contaned in one tool that does all the turning.


----------

